# Some pictures



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I was recently in Cuba and I though I would share some pictures I took..


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

More...........................


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

....jealous......


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice.... Where in cuba did you go to?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice!

I really like the dolphin- did you get to touch her?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> ....jealous......





violet said:


> Nice.... Where in cuba did you go to?


I went to Cayo Largo amazing beaches, beautiful water


50seven said:


> Nice!
> 
> I really like the dolphin- did you get to touch her?


Unfortunally not it was like 100 dollars for swimming with them but I rather save the money and invest it in my new tank proyect...building the stand now:cool


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

amazing pics alex! shit i need to get away.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i love the sea turtle one!!!!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Those fish in the first pic... F'ers bit me when I was feeding them with bread :-(


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Think those are yellowtail snapper =)


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like it is a wonderful trip


----------

